# Links > Tutorials >  Upgrade Kernel σε 2.4.21-pre7

## shock

Ετσι γιατί δεν έχω βοηθήσει ως τώρα σε τίποτα μιας και ακόμα μαζεύω εξοπλισμό να βάλω και εγώ το λιθαράκι μου στο AWMN με ένα mini tutorial για αναβάθμηση του kernel σε συστημα με τον ISA adaptor και debian.

Κατεβάζουμε το τελευταίο kernel-source tree που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το 2.4.20. Hint πάντα σε bz2 που έχει την καλύτερη συμπίσεση. 
Πάμε στο /usr/src λοιπόν
$cd /usr/src
και αποσυμπιέζουμε 
$tar xjf linux-2.4.20.tar.bz2
Αν έχουμε κάποιο soft link με κάποιο άλλο source tree το διαγράφουμε
$rm linux
και φτιάχνουμε το καινούριο
$ln -s linux-2.4.20 linux
Κατεβάζουμε το patch 2.4.21-pre7 και το σώνουμε για παράδειγμα στο ~/
Αποσυμπιέζουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και patchάρουμε το source tree
$patch -p0 <~/patch-2.4.21-pre7. Γενικά είναι μια καλή πρακτική πριν βάλουμε κάποιο patch σε κώδικα να το δοκιμάζουμε με το switch --dry-run. Αν δε βγάλει λάθη τότε το τρέχουμε όπως είπαμε παραπάνω.
Μπαίνουμε στο source tree και δίνουμε τα γνωστά:
$make mrproper
$make menuconfig (ή αν έχετε Χ11 make xonfig).
Εδώ επιλέγουμε τι θέλουμε από τον kernel να υποστηρίζει. Μερικές συμβουλές. Από την πρώτη φορά κιόλας μην αρχίσετε να αφαιρείτε πιστεύοντας ότι θα βελτιώσετε την απόδοση του συστήματος σας με λιγότερους drivers και μέγεθος του τελικού kernel. Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μη bootάρει το σύστημα. Εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει βασικά να δούμε αν υπάρχει PCMCIA υποστήριξη, wireless network, και να βάλουμε PRISM support που την έχει ως εxperimental (θα το βρείτε με λίγο ψάξιμο). Δε ξεχνάμε και το 82365 ούτε το ISA support.
Exit και αποθηκεύτεται το configuration μας σε ένα αρχείο που πρέπει να δώσουμε ls -la για να το δούμε (.config).
$make dep;make bzImage;make modules;make modules_install
Πηγαίνετε μια βόλτα γυρίζετε και λογικά θα έχει τελειώσει το compilation.
$cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/my_brand_new_kernel
Αντιγράψαμε τον shiny_brand_new_Xtra_powered_over_the_edge πυρήνα μας στο /boot. Μπορούμε να δούμε έτσι για την ιστορία αν έχει φτιάξει και τα modules κάτω από το /lib/modules/όνομα_πυρήνα.
$cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/my_new_config
Φτιάχνουμε και ένα link στο /boot που να δείχνει στο νέο config μας
$ln -s /boot/my_new_config /boot/config
Αν θέλουμε κάνουμε copy και το System.map στο /boot
Ωρα να φτιάξουμε το boot loader μας.
$vi /etc/lilo.conf (ή ότι άλλο editor γνωρίζετε. Οι νέοι στο χώρο ρίξτε μια ματιά στους joe και jed)
Κάνουμε copy το block που ξεκινάει με το image=/vmlinuz. Δημιουργούμε ένα νέο block με ότι όνομα θέλουμε και με το image να δείχνει στο /boot/my_brand_new_kernel.
Αν είμαστε σίγουροι για το τι κάνουμε απλά αλλάζουμε το /vmlinuz σε /boot/my_brand_new_kernel και τελειώσαμε.
Εκτελούμε :
$lilo 
... για να αποθηκευτούν οι αλλαγές που κάναμε στο mbr (ή όπου αλλού έχουμε βάλει το lilo)
$reboot
Κατεβάζουμε το hostap-0.0.1.tar.gz, το wireless_tools.26.pre8.tar.gz και το pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.tar.gz στο ~/
$cd /usr/src
$tar xzf ~/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.tar.gz
$tar xzf hostap-0.0.1.tar.gz
$cd host-0.0.1
$vi Makefile
βάζουμε στο KERNEL_PATH=/usr/src/linux και στο PCMCIA_PATH=/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4
$make pccard
$make install
$cp -a drivers/* /usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4
$cd /usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4
$./Configure (προσέξτε το C είναι κεφαλαίο δε θα το δείτε σε άλλο πρόγραμμα σε linux. Ολα τα configure files έχουν μικρό c). Στις ερωτήσεις που μας κάνει απλά πατάμε enter.
$make all
$make install
Υπαρχει περίπτωση να χτυπήσει στα modules. Δε μας πειράζει
$vi /etc/pcmcia/hostap-cs.conf 
βγάζουμε το σχόλιο (#) από την τελευταία γραμμή και αφήνουμε από τα opts μόνο το ignore_cis_vcc=1. OXI 0 αλλά 1.
$cd
...για να πάμε στο home του root. Κάπου εχει έχουμε αφήσει τα wireless_tools. Τα κάνουμε extract και αλλάζουμε στο Makefile το FORCE_WEXT_VERSION σε 15. Αν exei # μπροστά το βγάζουμε κι αυτό. 
Δίνουμε make kai make install και είμαστε έτοιμοι.
Με 
$/etc/init.d/pcmcia start για να ξεκινήσει το service (αν είναι πάνω δίνουμε /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart) βάζουμε τις κάρτες και κανονικά πρέπει να ακούσουμε τους 2 ηχους στον ίδιο τόνο. Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να είναι λάθος οι παράμετροι του card manager και να μην έχει ξεκινήσει. Κάντε μια δοκιμή να το τρέξετε μόνο του με 
$cardmgr

Αυτά και ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Αν υπάρχουν λάθη συγχωέστε τα γράφω από μνήμης στη δουλειά
Επόμενα Tutors Debian Installation και zebra.

----------


## MerNion

sigxaritiria.. an kai den to exo dokimasei akoma gia na do an douleuei mono kai mono pou egrapses tosa polla einai poli kalo! Epitelous iparxei tora kai ena tutorial gia debian! pisteuo oti tixon lathakia i paraleipseis tha brethoune kai tha diorthothoune me apotelesma na simplirothei to tutorial auto!

----------


## JS

KATAPLHKTIKO tutorial.
An kai asxetos estisa apo to 0 debian, ekana update ton purina se 2.4.21 ebala wireless tools /pcmcia/hostAP(0.0.3) kai DOULEPSAN  ::  
To mono pou den mou kanei einai na ksekinaei automata ton card manager. An ton ksekinisw manual pantws ola paizoun kala...
kana FIX ???

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από shock
> 
> ...$make menuconfig (ή αν έχετε Χ11 make xonfig)...
> 
> 
> Το xonfig κανε το xconfig
> 
> Φιλικα, Δημητρης.


Ρε το post είναι τόσο αρχαίο που ο JS γράφει ακόμα με greeklish!

----------

